# Wyoming rabbits: Kindling thread



## MMWB (Apr 18, 2016)

I carefully planned so that I'd be home when the does kindled, but unfortunately life came up and I had to leave town. Fortunately, both does nested well.

The New Zealand had 11, last Thursday night.  We've lost four since.  They were on the periphery.  I don't know if they lacked for feed, got too cold, or had other problems.  I would have fostered a couple out to the other doe, had I'd been here.











The Rex doe ran a couple of days late and had six.
They were in the back of the next box, so the pic is limited.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 18, 2016)

Congratulations on two successful kindlings!

11 is a big litter - most does will lose a few when the numbers are that high. 7 is a much more managable size; the doe will probably raise all of them.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats! Sorry you had to be away when it happened. Good that you're back with them now


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 18, 2016)

I find myself managing 25-35 bunnies on average, and with 6 breeders, it all depends on litter size and infant mortality rates.
It sounds like your does did real well.


----------



## MMWB (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the positive words.  Been checking and no further deaths since the original four.  As for the New Zealand's litter (9 days old)...

Bowl of bunnies




A couple of close ups of those that weren't too spastic to get a pic of.

Dalmation?




Chocolate bunnies, not just for Easter




Stripe




Chocolate with vanilla ears


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2016)

They're really cute. Grats!


----------



## MMWB (Apr 23, 2016)

Rex's litter (7 1/2 days old). First time I really dug into the nest and found there are 7, not 6. Notably smaller than those in the other litter.  A day or so makes a difference.

Bowl of bunnies 2




Speckled




Very symmetrical dots




Not sure what color this is.  Champagne?


----------



## MMWB (Apr 30, 2016)

New Zealand's at 2 weeks.  One was out roaming the cage with momma today, so I'll probably take the nest box out tomorrow.  Its been a few years and I'd forgotten how quickly they grow.

Dalmation




Chocolate Bunny




Stripe




Choc w/ Vanilla ears


----------



## Ferguson K (May 1, 2016)

I love baby buns! Congrats!


----------



## MMWB (May 1, 2016)

The Rex's litter at 2 wks.  Substantially smaller. The other litter average just about 8.5 oz.  This litter averages 6 oz.  Same buck. I'd expect the New Zealand to produce meatier offspring, and she may be providing richer milk.


----------



## MMWB (May 1, 2016)

Both litters have the little buggers out and about the cage, so I got rid of the nest boxes today.  Put a couple of platforms in for the does so they can escape the incessant harassment of the kits.


----------



## MMWB (Jun 9, 2016)

An update:
The NZ litter at 56 days





The Rex litter at 56 days



When I last weighed them at 44 days, the NZ litter average weight was 140% larger than the Rex litter average weight.  

The NZ kindled a new litter today. 13 this morning. All alive tonight.  The Rex kindled one on the wire this morning, that died, and appears to still be in labor tonight.  If she successfully kindles any, we will need to foster some of the others to her.


----------

